# Hi, I truly am a 'crazy cat lady'



## sophbett29 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hello, I'm in Ontario Canada. And I have bipolar disorder along with other disorders that aren't cat related, but are all mental illnesses, making me a true, for real CRAZY CAT LADY

I live alone with my 5 girls, Betty,Sophie,Gracie,Mary and Judy. My whole world revolves are them, everything I own is designed in a way to help them to use it easily too. 

I am afriad of humans so I am known in the neighborhood as a crazy cat lady who only leaves the house to shop. I do all socializing on the internet.

Glad to be here!

http://fuzzbuttfotos.myphotoalbum.com/albums.php This link might just take you to an album of my kids! :roll:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*WELCOME!*

The picture of Gracie waving is adorable! :luv


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome! Welcome! Welcome!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Sophbett, if you're a crazy cat lady, you're in the right place! Welcome to you and your sweet babies.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Pretty cats!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Well welcome aboard, you've certainly come to the right place :wink:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi & welcome! I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four who send petts & purrs


----------



## Charlynn (Apr 12, 2007)

From one crazy cat lady to another, welcome.


----------

